# 12-27-11 Hunt



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Three good lookin' birds!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

nice hunt chip


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice...you've been putting the smack down on the gray ducks this year !$


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

What is the duck on the left?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Found it. Gadwall. We got a couple this morning. What part of the limit do they apply to?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

They count as 2 ducks toward your' limit...you can shoot 6 !...no restrictions on the # of gadwall (or widgeon) other than the 6 bird limit.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool thanks. Should have shot the other 2 then lol


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Very nice gadwalls. Shot one earlier this season, he's on the wall now 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice to see a wigeon!


----------

